# Motorguide defekt



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2018)

Moin...
Mein Emotor hat ein Problem, da der Service bei der Truppe wo ich das gesamt Paket samt Boot erworben habe unter aller Sau ist meine Frage:

Gibt es eine direkte Möglichkeit die Sache in der Garantiezeit über Motorguide abzuwickeln?


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Sorry, aber der erste Ansprechpartner ist nun mal das Unternehmen das dir den Kaufbeleg /die Quittung ausgestellt hat - erstrangig hast du gegenüber denen Garantie-/Gewährleistungsansprüche.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der erste Ansprechpartner ist nun mal das Unternehmen das dir den Kaufbeleg /die Quittung ausgestellt hat - erstrangig hast du gegenüber denen Garantie-/Gewährleistungsansprüche.




Jo ich weiß-würde dann aber quasi so super laufen, als würde ich den defekten Motor in Keller stellen und nie wieder raus holen#q#q#d
Deshalb meine Anfrage ob man auch direkt über Motorguide was machen kann-Seriennummer des Motors ist vorhanden auch auf der Rechnung die ich habe.
Anfrage nach dem Händler wo gekauft wurde ist gestellt-wird aber wie schon bei vielen anderen Sachen unbeantwortet bleiben.#d


----------



## mathias160888 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Hallo,

also ich kann dir die Firma Mybait nur noch nennen. Nach mehreren Telefonaten brüstet sich der gute Herr mit Motorguide Service Center, haben alle Ersatzteile auf Lager etc. Können alles Reparieren binnen kürzester Zeit. 

Ansonsten hat man leider im Bereich Service bei Motorguide nichts gutes gehört.

Ich hab alles auf Minn Kota umgestellt.

Grüße


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich kann dir die Firma Mybait nur noch nennen. Nach mehreren Telefonaten brüstet sich der gute Herr mit Motorguide Service Center, haben alle Ersatzteile auf Lager etc. Können alles Reparieren binnen kürzester Zeit.
> 
> ...




Ah ok, dort habe ich schon fleißig eingekauft, werde ihm mal eine direkte und ehrliche Email schreiben was ich möchte, mal sehen was er sagt.#6


----------



## newmie2205 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Was für ein Problem gibt es denn bei dem Motor?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Was für ein Problem gibt es denn bei dem Motor?



Bei der Ankerfuktion dreht er sich immer nach kurzer Zeit völlig ein...


----------



## Lommel (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Das liegt aber meistens daran das du wahrscheinlich keinen zweiten GPS Punkt im Boot verbaut hast. Bei der ankerfunktion hält dann nur der e Motor seine Position und das Boot dreht durch Fahrschub, Wind und Strömung um den Motor.
Defekt ist da meiner Meinung nichts, du brauchst im hinteren Teil des Bootes nur einen zweiten GPS Punkt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



Lommel schrieb:


> Das liegt aber meistens daran das du wahrscheinlich keinen zweiten GPS Punkt im Boot verbaut hast. Bei der ankerfunktion hält dann nur der e Motor seine Position und das Boot dreht durch Fahrschub, Wind und Strömung um den Motor.
> Defekt ist da meiner Meinung nichts, du brauchst im hinteren Teil des Bootes nur einen zweiten GPS Punkt.



Danke für eine Antwort ohne Wissen zum Motor...#d
 ´Der Motor besitzt zwei GPS-Empfänger wovon wohl einer defekt ist.


----------



## t-rex600 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Also das macht meiner auch!
Mal mehr mal weniger, denke das ist normal.
1x kurz Anker lösen, entwickeln und wieder Anker rein, dauert 30sek.
So oft kommt es ja auch nicht vor.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Also das macht meiner auch!
> Mal mehr mal weniger, denke das ist normal.
> 1x kurz Anker lösen, entwickeln und wieder Anker rein, dauert 30sek.
> So oft kommt es ja auch nicht vor.



Bei mir dauert es 10 sec. dann ist er völlig eingedreht und wie gesagt würde wenn man nix macht das Kabel abreißen...

Und wenn ich mir die Videos bei Youtube ansehe ist es nicht normal, vor allem nicht wenn noch nicht mal richtig Wind herrscht und er sich direkt eindreht.


----------



## t-rex600 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Du must dein Motor kalibrieren, hast du das gemacht?
Ich mache das in regelmäßigen Abständen.
Also, GPS kalibrieren und die Richtung anlernen, also den Motor zeigen wo Fahrtrichtung geradeaus ist!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Du must dein Motor kalibrieren, hast du das gemacht?
> Ich mache das in regelmäßigen Abständen.
> Also, GPS kalibrieren und die Richtung anlernen, also den Motor zeigen wo Fahrtrichtung geradeaus ist!



ich hatte ihn nach dem Erhalt vier bis 5x im Einsatz. Das ihm sagen wo gerade aus ist habe ich gemacht, was muss ich beim Kalibrieren machen? Weil von der Firma wo ich ihn her habe wurde mir gesagt die hätten alles voreingestellt....
Vielleicht fehlt die Kalibrierung-das die das doch nicht gemacht haben...


Edit-gerade die Anleitung gelesen, das mit 112 drücken habe ich gemacht, das andere nicht, denn ist das nochmal ein Versuch wert nächste Woche und hoffen das dies der Fehler ist...


----------



## t-rex600 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Das wird klappen....berichte dann mal!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Das wird klappen....berichte dann mal!



Jo bin nächsten Donnerstag unterwegs da werde ich das probieren....#6


----------



## newmie2205 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Meiner dreht sich auch öfter mal ein ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Meiner dreht sich auch öfter mal ein ...



Was heißt denn öfter? ich meine wenn ich sage ich aner ein Tag verschiedene Stellen ab dann wäre ich alle 10sec vorne im Bug und würde das Teil ausdrehen-das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck der Übung sein...#d


----------



## newmie2205 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was heißt denn öfter? ich meine wenn ich sage ich aner ein Tag verschiedene Stellen ab dann wäre ich alle 10sec vorne im Bug und würde das Teil ausdrehen-das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck der Übung sein...#d



Hm, ganz so isses dann bei mir nicht ... Hin und wieder halt... er dreht sich aber nicht alleine raus.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Hm, ganz so isses dann bei mir nicht ... Hin und wieder halt... er dreht sich aber nicht alleine raus.



Und genau das sollte ja passieren in dem er eben weiß wann er einmal rum ist und dann die entgegengesetzte Richtung dreht.
Nächsten Donnerstag werde ich sehen was passiert-danach Werkstatt oder er bleibt oder es kommt was anderes....


----------



## newmie2205 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und genau das sollte ja passieren in dem er eben weiß wann er einmal rum ist und dann die entgegengesetzte Richtung dreht.
> Nächsten Donnerstag werde ich sehen was passiert-danach Werkstatt oder er bleibt oder es kommt was anderes....



Wäre top, wenn du Bescheid geben könntest, was raus kommt, und ob es was bringt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

So hatte mir im netz alles mögliche durchgelesen und bin immer wieder auf zwei Punkte (Grundeinstellungen gekommen) die gemacht werden müssen damit das Teil nicht nur ein Emotor zum fortbewegen ist sondern sein GPS auch genutzt werden kann.

 Diese zwei Dinge sind wie erwähnt GRUNDEINSTELLUNGEN. (als ich mein Boot kaufte wussten die Verkäufer das ich von der Technik bis dahin null Ahnung habe und deshalb explizit drum gebeten habe und was mir auch bestätigt wurde von den Verkäufern, dass alle Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen werden/wurden)

 Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn-es war nix aber rein gar nix vor eingestellt, der Emotor hatte nicht mal seine Kalibrierung bekommen.

 Also nach Anleitung die Tastenkombination gedrückt und mitm Verbrenner zwei Kreise gedreht aufm See, anschließend nochmal die "geradeaus Richtung" eingestellt und ab zur Fahrwassertonne.

 Ankertaste gedrückt und schauen was passiert-es passiert nix, der Wind war sehr schwach(was sonst aber schon ausreichte, dass der Motor sich ins Kabel eindrehte), es hielt das Boot an der vorgegebenen Position ohne Probleme.
 Dann kam der Härtetest, Ankerposition eingestellt, Verbrenner an und von der Position weg gefahren-Ergebnis einwandfreie Navigation zum Ankerpunkt ohne eindrehen des Motors in das Kabel.#6


----------



## mathias160888 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Na das ist doch schonmal gut!

Ich würde aber gegen deinen Händler mal gehörig vorgehen.
Wenn ich mir so ein Boot dort kaufe und leihe bin dann erwarte ich auch einen Service! 

Das würde ich nicht so stehen lassen. Sollte bei mir am Boot irgendeine Kleinigkeit sein, steht es beim Händler vor Ort. Das gehört mit zum Service darum bezahlt man doch auch ein paar Kröten mehr!

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schonmal gut!
> 
> Ich würde aber gegen deinen Händler mal gehörig vorgehen.
> Wenn ich mir so ein Boot dort kaufe und leihe bin dann erwarte ich auch einen Service!
> ...



Ja würde es dann auch wieder zum Händler bringen, Problem ist dann muss ich das Boot extra 200km dort hinfahren und aufgrund der Erfahrung mit den Kollegen weiß ich das ich dann ein halbes Jahr kein Boot mehr habe...

Bin einfach nur froh wenn die Garantie rum ist dann muss ich nix was ist über die Pfeifen mehr laufen lassen.#q#q


----------



## mathias160888 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Genau das würde ich schon in Rechnung stellen. Dein Stundenlohn + Sprit + Anfahrt zum See. 

Da hätte der gute schon Post von mir. Denn laut Vertrag sollte alles eingestellt sein. Einfach nur um mit Ihm mal richtig sprechen zu können. 

Den würde ich ausnehmen, bis er kein Morgen mehr sieht!
So etwas ist mir einmal passiert und nie wieder.

Ich selber bin mit Sicherheit auch kein einfacher Kunde mehr. Aber bei solchen Preisen 
muss die Arbeit + Service einfach stimmen.

Darf ich Fragen, was für ein Boot du fährst?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Genau das würde ich schon in Rechnung stellen. Dein Stundenlohn + Sprit + Anfahrt zum See.
> 
> Da hätte der gute schon Post von mir. Denn laut Vertrag sollte alles eingestellt sein. Einfach nur um mit Ihm mal richtig sprechen zu können.
> 
> ...



Kaasboll


----------



## t-rex600 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*

Ich würde mich jetzt einfach freuen dass es nun klappt!
Viel Spaß und dickes Petri wünsche ich Dir!!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Motorguide defekt*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich jetzt einfach freuen dass es nun klappt!
> Viel Spaß und dickes Petri wünsche ich Dir!!
> Gruß Stefan



Genau das, mir ist meine Zeit zu schade bei den Typen da ein Herrmann zu machen, die Erfahrungen und Infos die ich dies bezüglich habe ändert sich nix, dort ist man so dickfällig das es kracht, klar kann ich Anwalt nehmen, vor Gericht ziehen usw, wie lange soll das dauern? Genau in Deutschland wohl Jahre.
Und Fakt ist was ich am Ende bezahlt habe, da würde ich den Vögeln noch in die Karten spielen, dass sie sagen Boot zurück Kohle zurück und sie würden es noch für mehr wieder verkaufen...


----------

